# Read this ...



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Seeing how my last post got things out of hand hers a lighter question.

TUNA with or with out mayo your choice. ( as much as I love hand guns freedom of speech and all our rights we deserve )
Let's keep it simple"..".....:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Tuna with or without Mayo will get you in the 12 or 8 items or less line even with bread,chips and drinks.....Go Mayo!!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

no mayo...miracle whip with some diced celery and onions on soft white bread....

You can quote me on that.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Salad Dressing/Miracle Whip


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Mayo. Or mustard. Depends.
How's our tuna now, since the nuclear plant leak in Japan?

Does tuna bite back now?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Tuna with barbeque sauce. It is the lower carb alternative. 

Does anyone here run slot cars?

Just a conversation starter....

Old Blue


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

By the way, tuna is one of my summer staples.

Tuna, mayo, some chives, shredded cheddar, boiled eggs and some sweet relish.
Eaten in sandwich form on white bread with popcorn and sweet iced tea. 

Good stuff.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

old blue said:


> Tuna with barbeque sauce. It is the lower carb alternative.
> 
> Does anyone here run slot cars?
> 
> ...


Slut cars?...yeah my ex drives one....*rim shot*:jest:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I'll just have the bread, I don't like tuna, smells fishy


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

41-willys said:


> I'll just have the bread, I don't like tuna, smells fishy


same 4 me here on "Tuna'..
how do U "Tune-a-Fish??".........:freak:

running 4 cover 

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Am I the only one who eats tuna on lightly toasted wheat bread? A slice of melted american cheese. and the tuna itself, mayo, diced onion, diced celery, and a tiny sprinkle of salt and pepper. then throw it in the microwave for 15 seconds to take the chill out of it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hold the mayo.. I like my tunerfish with nothing but red oil..


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Aahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Aahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahah


"... Hold the pickles.... Hold the lettuce.....
Special orders...DO Upset Us.....
Eat With US, ..and YOU'LL Regret US!!!....
Serve it OUR wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...." :freak:

ROFLMAO!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hellmans mayo only, some celery on a lightly toasted bagel with melted American cheese and crispy lettuce. Half sour pickel on the side. 

Now im freaking hungary


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

i'll leave hungary alone...tuna on GF bread (doctor's orders) mayo, mustard, sometimes sweet or dill relish, garlic powder, onion powder, dill, s&p...round 2: inside grilled cheese...tuna melt!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Mayo. Toast it with a Taser!

Later The can't eat the sandwich 'cause of the carbs and sodium in Bread Rockinator


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Tuna with all liquid pressed out, best foods mayo, diced dill pickle, white onion and celery, a pinch of salt, stir and allow to sit overnight.

Served on good white bread with leaf or bib lettuce, lays potato chips....

...and a freezing cold beer.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Miracle Whip Free always. And on wheat bread with a slice of tomato...


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

See food always makes the world a better place .......


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> See food always makes the world a better place .......


only w/ it comes from "Long John Silvers" OR "Red Lobster" 4 "ME" :drunk:

fried clams, fried or peel/eat shrimp, shrimp scampi, Lobster, and LGS "Fish-Planks"... 

ok, I'm a spoiled brat :thumbsup:

best 2 all U'r appetite's.

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

You can tuna car but you can't tuna fish :jest:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I have been buying the Resers prepared tuna salad lately. It is not very creative, but it sure is simple and quick.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Mayo and mustard and picante sauce. Toast. Can't believe some of u put cheese on it, that's NASTY&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Springfield sandwich spread.


----------

